# Problema con simulacion Proteus (Isis) , Fuente reguladora 1.2-25v 4A



## NewToniX (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola amigos , les comento que termine de montar mi esquema , pero no logro simularlo... , el esquema es el siguiente:






Luego de montarlo en el proteus asi : 



me vota los siguiente errores : 



a ver si alguien me da una ayuda, o tal vez lo testea y me arregla el error...

Gracias.

Adjunto mi montaje ensamblado en PROTEUS 7.7 sp2


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

hola, primero no todo lo que hay en internet funciona, segundo hay varios errores de esquema uno que no se porque colocaste en vez del op741 el oplf411?, otro es la polaridad de los condensadores? para que lo cheques por ti mismo haz lo siguiente colocate encima del condensador electrolitico cualquiera y precionas clic derecho te va aparecer un menu alli seleccionas show design explorer, y te va aparecer una ventana donde aparece una lista a mano izquierda y a la derecha el componente seleccionado en este caso el condensador...como la imagen adjunta...


alli te posicionas en cualquiera de los polos (+ o - ) y le das goto shematic net y te va a llevar donde esta la coneccion de ese pin, y de esa forma chequeas que todo este bien polarizado. 

por otro lado revisa un poco el datasheet de los componentes para saber su funcionamiento en el circuito de esa forma te aseguras que no este mal el esquema y que este bien polarizado todo te recomiendo una pagina de hojas de datos alldatasheet muy buena y es gratis...bueno espero y te sirvan los consejos....saludoss

PD: por cierto revisa la frecuencia y voltaje de salida de ese transformador es de 115vac y 1hz, eso tambien debes de tomarlo en cuenta saludoss


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 10, 2010)

amigo new tonix, te falto agregarle, el simbolo de tierra. si no lo haces proteus generara una serie de errores ppor que no tiene un punto de referencia la cual realizar los calculos. ademas los capacitores electroliticos estan al contrario.

me tome la libertad de acomodarlo. te dejo el archivo adjunto. saludos........


----------



## NewToniX (Sep 11, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola, primero no todo lo que hay en internet funciona, segundo hay varios errores de esquema uno que no se porque colocaste en vez del op741 el oplf411?, otro es la polaridad de los condensadores? para que lo cheques por ti mismo haz lo siguiente colocate encima del condensador electrolitico cualquiera y precionas clic derecho te va aparecer un menu alli seleccionas show design explorer, y te va aparecer una ventana donde aparece una lista a mano izquierda y a la derecha el componente seleccionado en este caso el condensador...como la imagen adjunta...
> 
> 
> alli te posicionas en cualquiera de los polos (+ o - ) y le das goto shematic net y te va a llevar donde esta la coneccion de ese pin, y de esa forma chequeas que todo este bien polarizado.
> ...



*Muchas gracias, ya me di cuenta; mis condensadores estaban al revez ... 
*Respecto al LF411, bueno solo lo estaba probando, porque en realidad en el esquema esta el UA741.
*Ah y no sabia eso de el goto schematic net , ya me di cuenta para que sive y ahora le eh dado varios usos jejejee.
*Qué manual me recomientas? , ¿Existe algun manual de error clásicos de Proteus?


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 11, 2010)

ojala, ojala, no he visto ninguno asi, lo que te puedo recomendar es urgar un poco y de manuales pues hay muchisimos en internet dejame ver y te paso uno que tengo por alli estraviado a penas lo consiga te la paso....saludos


----------



## NewToniX (Sep 11, 2010)

flacojuan dijo:


> amigo new tonix, te falto agregarle, el simbolo de tierra. si no lo haces proteus generara una serie de errores ppor que no tiene un punto de referencia la cual realizar los calculos. ademas los capacitores electroliticos estan al contrario.
> 
> me tome la libertad de acomodarlo. te dejo el archivo adjunto. saludos........



*Jejeje si ya me di cuenta  respecto a los capacitores. 
*Gracias por acomodarlo, Ah y por cierto te falto acomodar el último capacitor de la derecha .
*Gracias me fue de gran ayuda esta tierra.

Bueno aca la ultima toma de pantalla con el montaje terminado y corriendo. 



       

Solo le cambie el último condensador, cambie el LF411 por el UA741  y movi la tierra, por lo demás funcionando a 100. 

Muchas Gracias... FlacoJuan y ReyVilla


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 11, 2010)

siempre a la orden saludosss....


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 11, 2010)

jejeje. se me paso lo del capacitor pero al final todo bien. saludos compa........


----------



## eimy danny (Nov 15, 2010)

New Tonix: hola tu me podrias enviar esa simulacion a mi correo ya la que etsa en proteus funcionando dale hazme ese gran favor gracias aqui te dejo mi correo


----------



## francisco_j_P (Feb 1, 2011)

hermano lo que tienes que acomodar el tranformador y colocarle los valores de las inductancias en el primario es 2mh y el segundario 2h para que veas que te funciona y acomodar los capacitores


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 1, 2011)

antes de contestar, mira lee los otros post y fijate en la fecha. este post fue resuelto el año pasado.


----------



## ymjavier (Abr 1, 2012)

como stan me pueden ayucar con un problema que tengo con proteus ,,, lo que para es que cuando estos trabajando con isis de un manera inesperada se cierra en programa y cuando el trabajo no esta guardado se hecha a perder todo a que se debe esto me pueden ayudar gracias ,,, la vercion que utilizo en el 7.7



me pueden decir que significa eso de minimo esfuero::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola.

Probablemente el problema es el software del Proteus, tal vez tienes que reinstalarlo o cambiar de versión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 1, 2012)

Buenas tarde ymjavier.
Te cuento, yo utilizo la versión 7.8 SP2 y me hace lo mismo que tu comentas.
¿Solución? ser constantes e ir guardando el trabajo constantemente 

_Ley del mínimo esfuerzo..._
Pedir o exigir por este foro que alguien te haga algo sin aportar nada.
Lo más curioso es que, si no consiguen lo que pretenden, utilizan la…

_Síntesis de terceros._
Echar la culpa a otra persona de los problemas derivados de nuestra propia incapacidad.

Sal U2


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola una solución parcial que yo encontré es reducir el tiempo de auto guardar, normalmente este esta a 15 minutos yo lo coloque a 1 minuto, y al menos no se pierde todo el trabajo de un día, si no un minuto, dejo una imagen de como lo tengo configurado, se encuentra en el menú system y se llama set environment...saludoss


----------

